

Approximately Hard: The Unique Games Conjecture (2011) - ddinh
https://www.simonsfoundation.org/mathematics-and-physical-science/approximately-hard-the-unique-games-conjecture/

======
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8169672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8169672).

